# Charles Stewart Rescue 911 Video



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I remember seeing this episode of rescue 911.

AFAIK, that building looks like it has an MSP Troop E Cruiser parked in front of it. The 525-5000 was or still is a number to contact the MSP Via Cell Phone. I remember seeing 525-5000 stickers on cell phone back in the day.

This murder stirred up a lot of conflict in its time, it still would today.

Rich Serrano is now the Chief of Boston EMS.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I wish that show was still on.


----------

